# رياحات



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
صادفت كلمة «رياحات» بمعنى «تِرَع» هل هذه الكلمة معروفة؟ وما أصلها؟​


----------



## ayed

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> صادفت كلمة «رياحات» بمعنى «تِرَع» هل هذه الكلمة معروفة؟ وما أصلها؟​


*عليكم السلام
إزي الصحة ياباشا؟
يقول بدو نجد إذا سمعوا أحدهم يتجشأ بعد غداء أو عشاء
فلان قام يتارع
أو أكل كثيراً لين قام يتارع
وهو أن يخرج ريحاً من بطنه بين الفينة والأخرى
لا أدري هل لهذا الفعل علاقة بما تسأل عنه؟*​


----------



## إسكندراني

الحمد لله يا آيد، إن شا الله تكون بخير
وجدت لاحقًا أنّ كلمة «ترعة» دخيلة من السريانية، ويبدو أن رياح مرادفة لها، وهي مجاري المياه التي تُروى بها الأرض​


----------



## barkoosh

رَيَّاح 
قناة كبيرة لريِّ الزِّراعات " الرَّيَّاح المُنوفيّ "

يبدو أن معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة يورد كلمات عامية مصرية كثيرة


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا لك برقوش!ـ
ذلك طبيعي لأنّه من تأليف مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة
كما أنّ ريّاح وترعة لا أعتقد أنّها تعتبر عامّية اليوم
ماذا تسمّون قنوات الرّيّ إذا لم تسمّوها تِرَع؟​


----------



## barkoosh

لا نستعمل كلمة ريّاح ولا ترعة. الأولى مجهولة كليا والثانية نسمعها في المسلسلات والأفلام المصرية
الكلمة الشائعة هنا هي "قَنَاية" من كلمة قناة مع أنها لا تكون عادة بضخامة بعض الترع في النيل


----------

